
Save the Internet Net Neutrality is under attack - natejackdev
http://www.gofccyourself.com
======
natejackdev
The FCC Chairmen wants to get rid of net neutrality the only thing keeping the
internet open and free. He doesn't apparently have the same idea.

Here is a video to explain everything:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vuuZt7wak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vuuZt7wak)

